# Botanical Gardens, St. Vincent, W.I.



## Lightbuoy (Mar 11, 2009)

*Old House, Botanical Gardens, St. Vincent, W.I.*

Whilst having a look around the Botanical Gardens, which are apparently the oldest in the Western Hemisphere, I noticed this old Building. I was told that this was last used as a Museum, but that the Building dates back much further, possibly to the early to mid 1800's. There are plans to restore the Building, which is a good thing 























































































A few of the beautiful Gardens.....

















Some linkies.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botanic_Gardens_St._Vincent

http://www.svgtourism.com/articles/detail/detail1.asp?id=89&archive=1

Hope that you enjoyed these


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW  That's a great set LB. I'm not sure but that looks like it was either the old estate "great house" where the owners lived or accomodation for the estate overseer. I suspect the vent blockwork was a later addition. Nearly every estate (depending on the size, etc) had a great house and some of these were quite large and ornate. 

In Trinidad nearly all the great estate houses have long gone save just a couple. One was restored a few years ago. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 11, 2009)

These are pics of the Ortinola Estate Great House in Trinidad which was restored in 2002. This is to give an indication of what the plantation estate houses may have looked like back in their heyday so that readers can imagine how the house in LB's report may have once looked to visitors to the estate. Sadly the Ortinola house is the only preserved house in Trinidad and is not as grand or well known as some of the truly "great" estate houses that once existed.

Hope it's OK for me to add these on to your thread LB


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2009)

What a fabulous building, Lb! Love the white-washed faded grandeur look of it. Fantastic gardens too. 

Great to see the restored 'Great House', Trinpaul. That's truly impressive. 

Good stuff, guys.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 19, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> These are pics of the Ortinola Estate Great House in Trinidad which was restored in 2002. This is to give an indication of what the plantation estate houses may have looked like back in their heyday so that readers can imagine how the house in LB's report may have once looked to visitors to the estate. Sadly the Ortinola house is the only preserved house in Trinidad and is not as grand or well known as some of the truly "great" estate houses that once existed.
> 
> Hope it's OK for me to add these on to your thread LB



Absolutely fine matey 

Looks like they did a crackin' job with the restoration.
Nice to see how the SVG one might have looked.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 19, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> What a fabulous building, Lb! Love the white-washed faded grandeur look of it. Fantastic gardens too.
> 
> Great to see the restored 'Great House', Trinpaul. That's truly impressive.
> 
> Good stuff, guys.



Yeah, if I moved out here, this would be a great "fixer-upper" opportunity! 

Thanks for ya comments ol' Gal


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 23, 2009)

looks well nice out there, could do with some sun lol


----------

